# PARKING MOTORHOMES - TAUNTON



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Have just been speaking to the Car Parks Dept of Taunton Deane Borough Council - web site and map :

http://www.tauntondeane.gov.uk/tdbcsites/travel/carparkcharges.asp

and asked where we could park a 23' motorhome on Saturday.

Apparently the Lorry Park, which is Priory Bridge Road is suitable. Off the motorway, take route into city centre and continue over the very large roundabout and it is on Right Hand Side (no doubt signposted).

HTH's others.

Carol[/b]


----------

